# 89 240SX......decisions decisions......



## 240SXKID (May 17, 2004)

Hey guys...Another question.... Seeing as my car has almost 230,000 miles on it I am thinking about getting another enigne for it....What engine/transmission setup do you think would be affordable/best deal??


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

be on a look out for a KA24DE (91+up) its good to start SOHC than DOHC...once you dominate this, put a stage 3 clutch on your DOHC than once you OWN that stuff......get a CA18DET or SR20DET......hell even RB.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Loki said:


> be on a look out for a KA24DE (91+up) its good to start SOHC than DOHC...once you dominate this, put a stage 3 clutch on your DOHC than once you OWN that stuff......get a CA18DET or SR20DET......hell even RB.


Or he could be smart and do a compression test of the motor. If the compression is within factory limits, keep the motor for as long as possible. If it isn't, there are a variety of choices out there. It all depends on how much 240SXKID is willing to spend.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Harris said:


> Or he could be smart and do a compression test of the motor. If the compression is within factory limits, keep the motor for as long as possible. If it isn't, there are a variety of choices out there. It all depends on how much 240SXKID is willing to spend.


true......i had a 90 with about 240K miles on it, still ran like a champ, ofcourse always had the oil changed every 3k miles, the spark plugs atleast every 6 and fuel filter also every 6 (Z32 TT filter) had no oild leeks, and still smoked the crap out of civics, and integra's ........and it was bone stock too! but i needed to move on so i got a 92 , and there is a difference a lot.....from a 12 valve SOHC 137HP to a 16 valve DOHC 155-160 HP.....than will come the RB!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

CA would be the cheapest for an upgrade, followed by rb20 in a close second($400 difference, id hit it).


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

rb20det has forged internals


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

CA18DET internals are just about as strong as the RB20's. but back on topic, you should decide for yourself. your car, your decision.


----------



## 240SXKID (May 17, 2004)

Was just asking someones opinion that may have a little more experience with the japanese cars....Not too familiar with them yet...But I am willing to learn...Im looking to spend about 2000.00 at the time (credit cards gotta love um...)....Just lemme know what my best bets are....The reason I am wanting to get a new engine is because my valve seals are leaking and it smokes really bad when I first crank her up...so she eats alot of oil....Dont want a smoking car....to hard to keep clean...and dont wanna take the chance of blowing her up....


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

wait.. 2,000$ for a swap??? i wish.. 

even the ca18det clip ALONE will cost you 2,000$. the install done by a shop..ur talking another 1,000-1,500$. also throw in a 1,000$ cushion just incase you run into problemes.. you need about 5,000$ for a proper swap.. -_-


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

meh, I could do ca18det swaps out the door for @ 3k


----------



## 240SXKID (May 17, 2004)

Im doing all the engine work. Im talking just engine and tranny cost...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

240SXKID said:


> Im doing all the engine work. Im talking just engine and tranny cost...


if you live in NORCAL you can get an RB20DET front clip for about 1200 from Venus-auto


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> rb20det has forged internals


Who told you that?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

and i added it all up. if you spend 1500 on a ca, your can get by with no problems for 2050, i think it was. thats with belts, gaskets, clutch, fluids, and others that i cant remember


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Joel said:


> Who told you that?


well.. doesn't it??


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> and i added it all up. if you spend 1500 on a ca, your can get by with no problems for 2050, i think it was. thats with belts, gaskets, clutch, fluids, and others that i cant remember


yeah, if you want to run the stock shitty sidemount intercooler, stock 240sx exhaust, no gauges, no turbo timer, nothing. and if you get a motorset and pick it up from the person you buy it from. you'll also need to get a new water pump and it would be a damn good idea to get a new clutch. good luck on spending 2grand on a CA and getting it into the car.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> well.. doesn't it??


I believe they are cast.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i put new clutch in there and you sould be able to ship a motorset for $300. im just saying that $2k is the minimun starting point. sure you could spend another 1k on exhaust and intercooler and maybe so gauges


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

argh.. ppl w/ wrong info should burn in hell 

lionel.. shaddap :fluffy:

ty joel for new info


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

lol, what did i say?


----------

